# Payday- How does it work



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi. I pulled this from another thread which wasn't getting any response?
Anybody out there know the answer?
Thanks Benee

Off topic-- When you hit the big time ( for Canada ) pro circuit are pay scales all union based.? I mean how does it work.... lead guitar gets x #$ per hour, per show, bass player, etc., etc or does some promoter say we're gonna do 17 shows in 4 weeks and I'll pay you a grand a week to play rhythm guitar.
Really like to know.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Hi. I pulled this from another thread which wasn't getting any response?
> Anybody out there know the answer?
> Thanks Benee
> 
> ...


Not sure how you define "big time", but MANY pros aren't affiliated with the AFM at all. 

In most cases the band is payed a lump sum and the pay for each musician is determined by internal band policy.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Not sure how you define "big time", but MANY pros aren't affiliated with the AFM at all.
> 
> In most cases the band is payed a lump sum and the pay for each musician is determined by internal band policy.


yup, and if you're hired by a band, your pay is worked out with them, not promoters. most times, union wages and the like come into play when doing stuff for organizations like the cbc.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

O.K. Thanks. I remember a story going round long ago when Bowie was on tour and Frampton was on the skids Bowie hired Frampton as his lead guitarist for the tour and apparently paid him minimum for the duration.
I am trying to get some perspective on pay scales within the rock band hired gun guitarist life style.
Like the most recent example of Burton and Bachman on tour- 17 gigs in Canada. They don;t have a band so they put together some musicians that they like and offer them the gig.
So anybody got a ball park estimate, based on knowledge what a guitarist would get offered to do that 17 city gig, not to mention rehearsals?
Benee Wafers
p.s. Or if that's too much of a stretch then tell how much you, as presumably first class, experienced musicians and guitarists would want before you took on the gig?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

IMO a good bass player will always find more work than a good guitar player. The front men are usually the singer and the guitar player (or it's the same person).

Supply and demand, there are way less bass players than guitar players. Go outside, throw a rock, go up to the guy you hit and ask him "so, how long you been playing guitar?"

The other thing to keep in mind, if you're really good at reading charts, that helps.

And another - what's on your resume? You might be willing to work cheaper to build the resume, make connections, gain experience, etc.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Dwagar you're right good guitar players are a dime a dozen.
Keyboard players are hard to find, then bassists and drummers I reckon.
I guess the hardest position to find is the lead vocalists.
Still I was looking for salary, moola, bucks,, how much would you get paid to be the second guitar in the B&C show for playing 17 gigs ?
Benee Wafers


----------

